# Thanks, Mom (tribute to Mel Yogi)



## sportzriter13

It is with absolute sadness that I share the news that my mother, username Mel Yogi, has passed away. She contracted breakthrough Covid 19 and was rushed to the ER for difficulty breathing on Jan 1. By January 3rd she was in the ICU, and had her last login on Jan 6 2022.
On January 14th, she was placed on a ventilator. She fought for her life with the heart of a lion. Unfortunately, the damage to her body and mind were permanent and profound.
On Feb 3, my father and I (only 2 people allowed per ICU rules), held her close as she passed away after being removed from life support.

I wrote her obit, which may be found here. https://www.thequinnfuneralhome.com/obituaries/Melissa-W-Burrows?obId=23920539#/obituaryInfo

I owe so much to my mom. She was the one who encouraged me to go for A+ classes, which eventually resulted in my current career.... call center based, Retail store technical support agent, for a major nationwide Pharmacy chain. I hope that I made her proud. In addition to fixing anything and everything, Mel yogi enjoyed crafting, Ren Fairs, dirty jokes, and adventures of all kinds. 
Thanks for being her friends and mentors through the years.

Fly high, Mom.


----------



## Gr3iz

My sympathies! Best to you in your future endeavors ... I'm sure she was proud of you!


----------



## TechGuy

I'm very sorry for your loss. She sounds like a wonderful person who left quite an impact on everyone around her. ♥


----------



## lochlomonder

My deepest sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm also very sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing your wonderfully written words both here and in the obituary which show how much she meant to you and the impact she had on everyone who had the pleasure to know her or even just make her acquaintance. It sounds like she was very active and lived life to the fullest. I know how heavy your heart is right now and that your world will never be the same again. I wish you all the strength you need and hope you have support from family and friends as you go through this very difficult and painful time. ❤

Although we didn't know your Mom personally, we are always saddened when we lose a member here and some time ago we created a memorial page as a tribute to those friends who have left us. I've added your Mom's name to our tribute page.

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/in-memoriam.961921/


----------



## sportzriter13

Thanks for the love and support, folks. I know she deeply valued the comradarie and knowledge shared here.


----------



## managed

Please accept my sincere condolences. You are a credit to your mom.


----------



## RT

My sympathies too, man.
It;s a hard thing to lose.


----------

